
Bitcoin Wallet API Preview and Draft Spec - yrashk
http://bitcoin-wallet-api.github.io/
======
contingencies
Hrrm. 'Digital cash' meets 'browser scale attack surface' and 'endpoint
security'. What could possibly go wrong?

~~~
yrashk
Good point. Doing our best to mitigate this risk profile. Private keys are
never exposed through the API, browser/extension are isolated environments and
wallets MUST implement authorization/signing/broadcasting user confirmations.

------
woah
Is this to enable bitcoin services that do not hold a user's funds?

~~~
yrashk
Yes, nor their private keys. This enables these services to sign any kind of
Bitcoin transactions, of any complexity (as long as their are valid), without
ever touching user's private keys or having to migrate its users to their own
[web] client-side wallet.

------
matthewbauer
Is your Chrome extension its own self-contained wallet or does it do some
communication with an external, standalone Bitcoin wallet?

~~~
yrashk
The one that I've developed and will opensource soon is a tiny layer above
bitcoind (Bitcoin Core); that said, some other extension can implement its own
self-contained wallet.

------
sinzone
would be great to make it available via
[https://mashape.com](https://mashape.com)

------
meldanpete22
can this do OP_RETURN?

~~~
yrashk
it can do anything bitcoin transactions can contain. the timestamping demo
(you can find its screencast on the homepage) does exactly that:
[https://github.com/bitcoin-wallet-api/demos/blob/gh-
pages/ti...](https://github.com/bitcoin-wallet-api/demos/blob/gh-
pages/timestamp/index.html#L73-L81)

